# GTX285 compatible with Asus P5B-e



## lapino (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm thinking about upgrading my Ati 4870 to a nvidia GTX285, but some people suggest a GTX285 will not work on a P5B due to it having a Dual-channel DDR2 800/667/533 memory config. I think that's just play wrong, but would love to see this confirmed by some experts over here 

Current specs:
Antec P182 | ASUS P5B-E | Intel Core2Duo E6600 | 4gb OCZ memory | MSI 4870 512mb | 750gb Samsung + 500gb Western Digital + 320gb Seagate 7200.10 | NEC Labelflash DVD | Corsair HX520w | Scythe Ninja cpu cooler | Samsung 226BW 22" |


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Your VGA slot is not determined by your memory.  Last I recalled you can run a Nvidia card in any PCI-E slot.


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2009)

Those people are wrong and the information they provided you makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2009)

The only thing I could think of is that they think the board's North Bridge could limit the full potential of the card, but there exactly no reason why you couldn't run a 285 on any PCI-E slot.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

That person was I !

I'm pretty sure off he can't run a gfx like that.. sure it will boot up but it wont use the potentials of the GTX285.

Like stated in the first post his northbridge is capped @ DDR2 800/667/533.

No way it will be possible to config the GTX285 with something like that.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2009)

It'll work just fine. Memory has nothing to do with it. Only thing is that the motherboard is 1.x PCI-E and not 2.0, but even that shouldn hinder performance that much, if at all.

If there is a PCI-E slot in the motherboard it will work.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

Memory has nothing to do with it ?
Memory is what  makes the world goes round n round.

W/O memory he wont be able to use all of the potentials of the GTX285


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> Memory has nothing to do with it ?
> Memory is what  makes the world goes round n round.
> 
> W/O memory he wont be able to use all of the potentials of the GTX285



It has it's own memory?

I'm running my GTX 280 with DDR2 800mhz, plenty potential to go around 

You could even run it with DDR1 400mhz! Get some S939 board and try it out. Sure the processor will limit it then, but your friend has no problems in that front.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> Memory has nothing to do with it ?
> Memory is what  makes the world goes round n round.
> 
> W/O memory he wont be able to use all of the potentials of the GTX285



System memory does not determine the compatibility of a gfx card, if a graphics card has insufficient on board GDDR playing high detail games in high res then the card will draw from system memory, that can affect performance but the 285 has 1GB on board so it wont be an issue.

Also, you should remember that the Northbridge does not ONLY contain a memory controller, where you migh be coming from is that board probably has only PCI-E 1.1 as opposed to PCI-E 2.0 on the more modern boards and of course the PCI_E lanes are controlled by the NB but that is a seperate function to the memory controller although they can have a slight impact on each other.

Bottom line is, a GTX285 cannot use the available bandwidth of PCI-E 2.0 so it should run just fine on this board.  Here is an example of the chipset/Northbridge functions........


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

So So and THNKS for both replies boys  

The main issue still is should he upgrade his ati 4870 to a GTX285 ?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> So So and THNKS for both replies boys
> 
> The main issue still is should he upgrade his ati 4870 to a GTX285 ?



He didnt ask that   Personally I wouldnt however the 285 is going to be faster.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> He didnt ask that   Personally I wouldnt however the 285 is going to be faster.



Statement Lapino.. in yer face !


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tatty_One said:


> System memory does not determine the compatibility of a gfx card, if a graphics card has insufficient on board GDDR playing high detail games in high res then the card will draw from system memory, that can affect performance but the 285 has 1GB on board so it wont be an issue.
> 
> Also, you should remember that the Northbridge does not ONLY contain a memory controller, where you migh be coming from is that board probably has only PCI-E 1.1 as opposed to PCI-E 2.0 on the more modern boards and of course the PCI_E lanes are controlled by the NB but that is a seperate function to the memory controller although they can have a slight impact on each other.
> 
> Bottom line is, a GTX285 cannot use the available bandwidth of PCI-E 2.0 so it should run just fine on this board.  Here is an example of the chipset/Northbridge functions........



Thank you Tatty, I appreciate your detailed knowledge.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> That person was I !
> 
> I'm pretty sure off he can't run a gfx like that.. sure it will boot up but it wont use the potentials of the GTX285.
> 
> ...



By default the chipset guarantees that theses memory speeds will be compatible with the motherboard but this does not mean the system is capped at those speeds. The P5B-e can handle FSB speeds up to 500Mhz (ymmv) and Ram speeds in excess of 1000Mhz or higher with the use of dividers. 

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews....c=asus_p5b-e_plus_socket_775_motherboard_p965

Your advice to your friend about the options of his motherboard is rotten with misinformation. However, I wouldn't upgrade a 4870 to a GTX285 either.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

So actually you are saying. 
Out of the store the board is capped @ DDR2 800/667/533.
But
With the use of the right dividers he can easily perform better.

I'm not rotten dude.. I just have some misinformation. 

He isnt really one of my friends.. but can you maybe help a hand by saying how the dividers should be ?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> So actually you are saying.
> Out of the store the board is capped @ DDR2 800/667/533.
> But
> With the use of the right dividers he can easily perform better.
> ...



I didn't mean that you are rotten... just the information. I'm sure you're a great person 

What I'm saying is that the board is never "capped" and the rating for 800/667/533 is just for compatibility reasons. The board is not locked to these speeds and in fact is capable of much more memory frequencies than what has been listed. 

To fully understand what I mean you must have some knowledge of overclocking and how the system bus relates to external and internal clock speeds and the multiplier. 

I am honestly just far too lazy to explain it all.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

No problem, we'll get back to it later 


Actually.. lotsa thnks in advance


----------



## erocker (Feb 24, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> So actually you are saying.
> Out of the store the board is capped @ DDR2 800/667/533.
> But
> With the use of the right dividers he can easily perform better.
> ...



List the complete system specifications:  CPU, RAM, Motherboard, PSU, HDD's, Video Card and something can be put together to get you started.


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm not so much into lapino.. 
If he's interested in doing so... but I don't think so.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 24, 2009)

Just for your sake Th1nk. If you have the time to read though these you will have a much greater understanding of what I was referring to. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=30480

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=22916


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 24, 2009)

I know some things.. I'm not a complete leek.
I will read it first thing tomorrow morning.


Thnks


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> I know some things.. I'm not a complete leek.
> I will read it first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> Thnks



Leek is a dutch term for n00b btw


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> I know some things.. I'm not a complete leek.
> I will read it first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> Thnks





Thrackan said:


> Leek is a dutch term for n00b btw



SURPRISE (<->) SURPRISE


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> SURPRISE (<->) SURPRISE



http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/leek


----------



## Th1nk (Feb 26, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/leek



dude.. i'm an allied speecy ?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2009)

Th1nk said:


> dude.. i'm an allied speecy ?



I know I know, I'm just really bitchy when it comes to correct English


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 26, 2009)

I had no clue what leek meant. I knew about the vegetable..


----------

